# Thera tube in all the colours of the rainbow



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi guys its my birthday at the end of the month and I'm struggling to choose a present. I was thinking I will order some nice tubing to make some alternatives to my chained bands here is where the fun begins. I have already brought thera band blue and black way way to heavy for my liking. so I'm interested in buying some yellow which alone is hard to find in the UK , I have managed to stumble across a 30.5m section on amazon problem is its bled beige" what colour is beige is it the red set? if so are the red tube any good or does anyone know where I can get a roll of 30.5m yellow in the UK thanks.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

edit to my own post has anybody tried the 66fit tubing moreover the yellow light or the blue heavy? seems cheaper than the thera tube and more available .


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

Here is some things I have found that may help.
I recently made some slingshots with all the same length Thera-band tubes (7 1/2" or 19 cm) but in the different collers of thera band. I used my archery scales to measure at my draw of 28" and got the following results.
Red 16lbs at 28" 
Green 21lbs at 28" 
blue 27lbs at 28" 
I dont have yellow but based on these figures I think it would be to light unless used in a double band set up. 
I havent recieved my order of black thera-tube but based on the information in the thera band elongation charts and some dead reconing I'm expecting the blach to be around 34lbs ar the same length.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

black us hard to pull unless you are able to really draw it out save your money I got a metre left over the only solution to black was to make really long tubes. and I was considering a double yellow set up if its to weak ..I think yellow sits in between red and green.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

edit. I think I'm going to go for the 66fit yellow tube outer diameter is 0.8 cm material is latex. I assume it would not be to far of the dankung tubing which I have some of.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Keep us posted on how it works out for you; you and I have similar tastes and I closely monitor what you do as I'm always on the lookout for more good ideas. I had thought of trying some Thera-Tube myself; there are a few on here who have tried it and really like it.

I may be mistaken but I think the beige is very, very light. Nico has used it so you may want to PM him for an opinion.

Henry in Panama uses Tube Red and Green a great deal and could also be a PM worthy of sending.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have some green tubes on a slingshot Henry sent me and I like them a lot. Draw isn't too hard and it packs a good punch.


----------



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

the first tubes i bought were green and red theratube. i set them up Chinese style on my home brew steel slingshots. boy was that hard to pull. I've since delegated them to single strand use because I'm now having great success with some lighter latex tubes from mcmaster. they essentially my plinker bands. red will send marbles on a nice flat trajectory and the green provide hunting power with .45 lead. i would certainly recommend them. you'll get your moneys worth for sure. i have a set of bands on a natural right now that I'm sure is over 1000 shots.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I used a lot of yellow Theraband on my Christmas slingshots, for the younger nephews. I also have an aluminum bent rod with yellow and it is great for plinking and target shooting. Figure on about a 10~12 lb pull with 8 inches pull length. I haven't run velocity tests on yellow, but it feels real close to red in speed. Figure somewhere around 150 fps with .38 lead. It will probably go over 160 with .38 steel. TB yellow is between tan and red, or the second softest Theraband. Green is probably about as stout as most shooters will want to go for plinking and target shooting, and fast enough for hunting with .44 lead. In my opinion, yellow is quite suitable for hunting birds and probably rabbits, but I'd want more zip for squirrels.


----------

